# Which new bike for $700?



## Tubbs770 (May 27, 2009)

So I have a hard budget of $700 for a new road bike. I don't want to deal with a used bike so please don't suggest it.

I am currently considering:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/ventnoir_jan_sale.htm
and
http://www.rscycle.com/Tommaso-Monza-Road-Bike?sc=11&category=110

First of all, I like the look of both bikes and they both have comparable components.

So, are there other bikes I should consider in my price range?

Based on calculations (78cm inseam x 0.67) I should be getting a 52cm bike. Would getting a 50cm be a bad idea? (I would have about 1" of stand-over clearance at 52 cm)

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

I can't comment on the bikes you posted other than to say they are probably acceptable for the money. I was hot on buying a bike from bikesdirect (might have pulled the trigger on an Immortal Ice if they'd had my size) until I kept looking and found something better. Have you been to a local bike shop and asked about close-outs and demo models? You might be surprised at the deal they offer. 

I wouldn't shy away from a "used" bike. I just purchased a used 2006 Lapierre X-Lite Carbon Team, full carbon frame and fork, full Ultegra group, Mavic Kyserium Elite wheelset, Specialized Toupe Gel saddle, computer, cages, minipump and cheap Shimano clipless pedals for $1,000. It looked like it had never been ridden. It retailed for more than $3,000 just 3 years ago. There are a lot of relatively unused bikes sitting in garages out there.

Are you currently a cyclist? Do you have a helmet, shoes, gloves, saddle bag, cages, water bottles, pump, shorts, jerseys, socks? If not, plan on spending at least another $150 to $500 on those items. Can you start riding from your home or do you need a car rack? I've dropped more than $500 on some of these items since I bought the bike last week. There's a good recent thread about things you "need" to get started. 

Good luck and happy hunting.

Jim


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tubbs770 said:


> So I have a hard budget of $700 for a new road bike. I don't want to deal with a used bike so please don't suggest it.
> 
> I am currently considering:
> 
> ...


I saw from your profile that you started biking in '07, so (IMO) you're a relative noob.  

That given, I'd put a little more emphasis on fit and less on componentry, because comfort is going to keep you motivated and riding and discomfort will most likely relegate the bike to the shed/ garage/ basement.

Standover clearance isn't a good way to determine sizing, but given your inseam and assuming you're in the 5'6"-5'7" range, _very _generally speaking, a 52cm is close to your frame size. Also, the only reason to go down to a 50cm is if your proportions are such (shorter torso, for instance) that you have a shorter than average reach. 

Shopping online disregards the issues of fit (not to be confused with sizing) and test rides are near impossible unless you buy/ try and return the bike, so I'd avoid that route and find a reputable bike shop with some knowledgeable people to work with. Get sized/ fitted for a few bikes in your price range and head out for (at least) a 20 - 30 minutes test ride. As closely as possible, pick roads that resemble the types if roads you'll be riding, and go from there.

Some good choices? Specialized Allez, Jamis Ventura, Scott Speedsters.


----------



## Tubbs770 (May 27, 2009)

> That given, I'd put a little more emphasis on fit and less on componentry, because comfort is going to keep you motivated and riding and discomfort will most likely relegate the bike to the shed/ garage/ basement.
> 
> Standover clearance isn't a good way to determine sizing, but given your inseam and assuming you're in the 5'6"-5'7" range, very generally speaking, a 52cm is close to your frame size. Also, the only reason to go down to a 50cm is if your proportions are such (shorter torso, for instance) that you have a shorter than average reach.
> 
> ...


I've been cycling since '07, but it's all been mountain biking. This would be my first road bike. I actually visited a Specialized store today and was sized for a Allez XS which is 49.5 cm? I did test it out. I liked it. I was told that I would be fine on a 50cm or 52cm bike and that it would be better for me to go 50cm due to a shorter torso. So, I think the size has been determined.

My wanting to buy online really is just a price issue and "bang for the buck" everything I have seen in LBS has Sora components and from what I read on this forum; people state that I should avoid Sora.



> Are you currently a cyclist? Do you have a helmet, shoes, gloves, saddle bag, cages, water bottles, pump, shorts, jerseys, socks? If not, plan on spending at least another $150 to $500 on those items. Can you start riding from your home or do you need a car rack? I've dropped more than $500 on some of these items since I bought the bike last week. There's a good recent thread about things you "need" to get started.


I do have most things I need, but the $700 is also a result of knowing I will be needing other gear for road.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tubbs770 said:


> I've been cycling since '07, but it's all been mountain biking. This would be my first road bike. I actually visited a Specialized store today and was sized for a Allez XS which is 49.5 cm? I did test it out. I liked it. I was told that I would be fine on a 50cm or 52cm bike and that it would be better for me to go 50cm due to a shorter torso. So, I think the size has been determined.
> 
> My wanting to buy online really is just a price issue and "bang for the buck" everything I have seen in LBS has Sora components and from what I read on this forum; people state that I should avoid Sora.
> 
> I do have most things I need, but the $700 is also a result of knowing I will be needing other gear for road.


I think it was good that you visited the LBS. In that one visit you were sized appropriately based on proportions and got to test ride the Allez. Lots of people initially focus on the 'bang for the buck' theory, but in reality what you've already received in the way of services at the LBS has value as well. 

Regarding Sora. Quality wise and functionally, they're fine. My main gripe is that while riding in the drops it's difficult to shift to the smaller cog, whereas the Tiagra (and up) groups have an inner lever that's more ergonomic. Even at that, I'd rather have an Allez that was properly fitted to me with Sora shifters than a (name that online store brand) that I guessed at sizing, never test rode and has Tiagra shifters. It's no biggie to upgrade shifters sometime in the future and if you don't spend a lot of time in the drops, the Sora's are fine.


----------



## Tubbs770 (May 27, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> I think it was good that you visited the LBS. In that one visit you were sized appropriately based on proportions and got to test ride the Allez. Lots of people initially focus on the 'bang for the buck' theory, but in reality what you've already received in the way of services at the LBS has value as well.
> 
> Regarding Sora. Quality wise and functionally, they're fine. My main gripe is that while riding in the drops it's difficult to shift to the smaller cog, whereas the Tiagra (and up) groups have an inner lever that's more ergonomic. Even at that, I'd rather have an Allez that was properly fitted to me with Sora shifters than a (name that online store brand) that I guessed at sizing, never test rode and has Tiagra shifters. It's no biggie to upgrade shifters sometime in the future and if you don't spend a lot of time in the drops, the Sora's are fine.


BTW, thank you so much for your suggestions on bikes to look at. I think I will go out and test the other bikes you mentioned too. Your right I did get alot out of visiting the LBS, I guess the stores here in Colorado are way more helpful than the LBS we had in Georgia.

I think from a functionality stand point I would just rather start with the Tiagra shifters for what you have stated as I know I will be doing drops eventually and don't want to bother with getting new shifters.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tubbs770 said:


> BTW, thank you so much for your suggestions on bikes to look at. I think I will go out and test the other bikes you mentioned too. Your right I did get alot out of visiting the LBS, I guess the stores here in Colorado are way more helpful than the LBS we had in Georgia.
> 
> I think from a functionality stand point I would just rather start with the Tiagra shifters for what you have stated as I know I will be doing drops eventually and don't want to bother with getting new shifters.


You're welcome - glad I could help.  

There's nothing wrong with checking out a few other bikes. You never know when you'll hit on one that you'll find reasons to 'stay out just a little longer' during the test ride. That's probably the one you'll bring home. And there are more choices than just the three I offered, but they are brands/ models that I think stand out in today's market. And yes, some LBS's are much better than others.

Regarding the shifters, I don't blame you for wanting to start off with Tiagra. Doing so definitely has advantages, but I wanted to offer you some alternate points just to show both sides, so to speak.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a friend that started out last month with a Windsor Fens he got form fleabay. I am sure it was a BD affiliate. Anyhoo, with a little tweaking it is a nice bike for the moola. Tiagra/105 mix on a ok frame. He was going to throw the components on a frame set from performance but has decided against it for now. Check them out. 



BTW, dont spellcheck Tiagra or it will end up ******.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I really don't like Sora - its pretty difficult to downshift in the drops as others have noted. Tiagra is mechanically the same as everything above it, it works just fine.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd also check out the mid level Schwinn line at Performance Bike. The component spec isn't that high, but it's not bad if you can still find an '08. They also have a good return policy. If you're not happy with something, they'll take it back.

Performance has a "sale" going on for bikes right now. It's pretty much BS though, since they raised all their prices right before going on sale.


----------



## Kmccleary9 (May 13, 2009)

I just got a Windsor Knight (ultegra) and I love it so far. It took a little tweaking with the RD, but it shifts sweet now. Bikes Direct was great for me.

As for sizing, I went to a few different stores and tried out some bikes in different sizes. When I found a few that felt right, I compared their geometry to those on Bikes Direct. I found that the sizing was true to the ones I tried in stores (56 at the store feels like 56 from BD).


----------

